# Boxes of Bombs for our BOMB-WEARY TROOPS!



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

This bomb went out yesterday to our overseas troops who continue to do our great country sevice!

The idea originated when Brian (imthegoal) took part in the South Florida assault on me...and I know just some plain ole bomb wouldn't show ANY gratitude....so I formulatd the KASR Box-pass with majority proceeds going to Brian.

Well, the boxpass started out looking like this:

It came back like this:

And it came back to me like this with *two more BOXES*...naturally, the right thing to do was to add *TWO MORE BOXES TO THAT* package it up for a grand total of *5 cigar boxes to Brian and his troops!
* 

And per your request, I've added a bottle 50/50 solution for ya bro! Hehehe...you're gonna need it!

So there's no surprise here, bro. You deserve it! With that said:

*KA-BOOM!!!!!
cp530418355us ---God bless you and stay safe guys!
*

This had to be one of the quickest and smoothest passes I've seen since I've been here and I will love to have another one!
Thanks go out to:
*
Smokinpoke
Erratum
Barcochris
Jovenhut
Kheffelf
Boonedoggle
Greerzilla
n3uka
Malik23
Ghostrider
And your host: KASR *


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

That's just a beautiful thing, bro. Nice work on getting these passed about & off to the troops.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

monsoon said:


> That's just a beautiful thing, bro. Nice work on getting these passed about & off to the troops.


Glad you could be a part of it bro!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome and excellent move, congrats Aaron:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Great job Aaron!!! I'll give you a bump as soon as I'm allowed to again!!

:u :u  :u :u


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Aaron,

Thanks for helping out to the troops to you and all of the people that participated in your box pass. 

scottie


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Great job Aaron!!! I'll give you a bump as soon as I'm allowed to again!!
> 
> :u :u  :u :u


I hit him for you


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

Damn nice hit gang!:ss


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

Awesome Job KASR! Glad I could be part of it!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

I can't say enuff great things about everyone who participated in this boxpass...it was as smoother as butter!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> Aaron,
> 
> Thanks for helping out to the troops to you and all of the people that participated in your box pass.
> 
> scottie


Your thread post in the Everything section and this thread sem to coincide perfectly!


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

Enjoy those bad boyz when they get there. Glad I could help out.

You must spread some reputation around before giving it to KASR again...


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

well done, I miss most things around here and this is no exception but I'm glad to have caught the news.

super place super BOTLs! WTG KASR and Co


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I've seen some of those names at the Tiki Hut before but all of you deserve kudos...KUDOS GUYS!!!:u :u


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

yayson said:


> well done, I miss most things around here and this is no exception but I'm glad to have caught the news.
> 
> super place super BOTLs! WTG KASR and Co


Will have another one soon...you gotta get in on this one.


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Good lord man. Well thank goodness I did just buy my cooler. All I can say is thank you to all who prticipated in this box pass.


----------



## mdorroh (Feb 16, 2007)

Awesome thing to do guys!


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

Well Done to each and everyone of you that participated! Great example of what this site is all about and demonstrates the great qualities that each of the BOTL's and SOTL's are all about!


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

Well I got the box yesterday. Man guys you went way over the top. I spent about 30 minutes rearanging my cooler to be able to fit everything in there. We have a weekly get together on Saturday evenings and know that all the cigars that will be smoked next week will be a combination of this bomb and the one the Squid sent me a couple of weeks ago. I am going to be dragging my cooler out to sit on like Sanata Clause. :r


----------



## squid (Oct 9, 2006)

VERY nice! Pretty good haul you have there! Definitely looks like a party waiting to happen. ENJOY! :ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Very cool KASR!! I look forward to participating in the next one.


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Great job Aaron! that is a beautiful thing you did!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

imthegoal said:


> Well I got the box yesterday. Man guys you went way over the top. I spent about 30 minutes rearanging my cooler to be able to fit everything in there. We have a weekly get together on Saturday evenings and know that all the cigars that will be smoked next week will be a combination of this bomb and the one the Squid sent me a couple of weeks ago. I am going to be dragging my cooler out to sit on like Sanata Clause. :r


LOL! I love it!


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Great job Aaron and company! Way over the top.


----------

